# Haiku na polski



## mcibor

Bardzo mi się podoba Haiku:

Space is limited.
In Haiku it is so hard
to finish what you

które jest takie wieloznaczne...

Moja próba tłumaczenia tego na polski:

Brakuje miejsca.
W Haiku tak trudno
skończyć co się

wydaje się trochę niepełne.
Czy ktoś mógłby zaproponować lepsze tłumaczenie?

To nie jest mi potrzebne na żadne wypracowanie ani nic podobnego. Tylko dla mnie


----------



## Thomas1

Ciekawe. 

Faktycznie trudno skończyć pozostając przy pięcio-siedmio-pięcio-sylabowym wersie.
Moja próba tłumaczenia (niekoniecznie lepsza):
Za mało miejsca
W Haiku, tak trudno 
je skompletować

albo żeby zostawić nutkę niedomówienia:
Za mało miejsca
W Haiku, tak trudno 
skompletować to

Nie wiem czy interpunkcja jest dozwolona, jeśli nie to trzeba wykasować przecinek. W drugiej wersji zamiast to można wstawić co.


Tomek


----------



## zalacain56

I'm not polish native speaker but I think that "To finish" is more likely to be translated as "skończyć" whereas "skompletowac" is like "to complete".


----------



## kknd

Znaczeniowo ładnie komponuje się:

_Ograniczona przestrzeń.
Tak trudno w haiku
Zawrzeć co się_

Jednakże o ile pamiętam haiku mają prostą budowę złożoną ze stałej ilości mor: 5 + 7 + 5 po sprawdzeniu, u nas mory to właściwie sylaby (brak iloczasu, tzn. sylab długich i krótkich); a więc może tak:

_Ograniczenie.
Jakże trudno jest w haiku
Zawrzeć to, co się_

Pierwszy wers można by też zamienić na „_Ograniczenia._” lub podobnie do poprzedników: „_Jest mało miejsca_” / „_Mało jest miejsca_”.

W ten sposób zachowana zostaje liczba mor/sylab. Czekam na inne tłumaczenia!


----------



## mcibor

Podoba mi się to Twoje pierwsze tłumaczenie, kknd

Dla mnie nie musi być stricte 5-7-5 (nie jestem purystą)
Chociaż ciekawie utrudnia to sprawę.


----------



## kknd

Dzięki! Mi też bardziej się podoba pierwsza wersja. Jednak jak się nad tym zastanawiam, to to nie jest haiku…  Mimo wszystko zauważ, że angielska wersja spełnia to kryterium (a więc jest haiku)! Ostatecznie: treść podporządkowana formie.


----------



## kknd

Odwiedziłem forum po dłuższej nieobecności! 😅

Przypomniałem sobie, jaką miałem zabawę z przekuwaniem na język polski i pomyślałem, że spróbuję ponownie:
​Miejsca niedomiar.​Jakże trudno w haiku​skończyć, co zaczę​


----------



## kknd

No dobrze; drugi wariant — można pewnie spróbować zrobić więcej przy końcu, ale brakujący rym chyba dobrze oddaje moment zawieszenia (zdaje się, że angielska wersja chyba tego nie ma! 😁). 

Nie masz miejsca fest.​W haiku trudno skończyć to,​co rozpoczęte​


----------

